# Marketing



## Palladium (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm currently working on a secretive project for a well known client. The logistics of the project it's self i have under control. What i need to do is to promote the project it's self to a very large group of people. I have the audience already in place 2.3 million, but what i need to do i guess is cross promote the project across multiple media platforms. Social media being the biggest one. My question is? Do we have any experts in the house who have done any large scale social media promotions of that type? If you need more information ask and i will answer it to the best of my ability though somethings can only be revealed right now until i'm sure you are going to be part of the team.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 26, 2014)

I could help set up a Facebook page to promote it the way of that type of social media. 

Tyler


----------



## Palladium (Jan 26, 2014)

So in the future when you see it in the real world you will know it.
The projects name is: Project Neptune


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 26, 2014)

I understand what you are saying. It's not hard to make a Facebook page. I would just need the graphics or symbol you would want to use and just the basic information you want the public to know about the project. 

Tyler


----------



## Palladium (Jan 26, 2014)

The making of the sites themselves is not my problem. What i'm looking for is new and unique ways of using socials media. Twitter is not going to fit into the deal, but Facebook, Youtube, and to make use of crowd source funding gofundme.com. I really don't even need the funding part, but it's a way for people to contribute and therefore feel like they are actively participating. It's going to be a suspense thing leading up to the big reveal. Got to create a buzz! Phase 1 kicks off first part of March.


----------



## Geo (Jan 27, 2014)

im curious. is it refining related? i dont want to turn this into twenty questions but, an idea into whats being promoted will help.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope! Gold dredging or more specific, commercial under water mining.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

I do not have an exact idea what this is about. On the other side, it seems very critical to spread too much information before the start. If you PM me, maybe I can give one or another useful clue. Once I studied social behaviour/organizational psychology/leading for some years , but I never reached the MA, since it was just a hobby. So, I might have some semi-professional semi-knowledge.....can't say without knowing more about the project.

Leading Change by Kotter might be a good read for you: http://www.amazon.de/Leading-Change-John-P-Kotter/dp/0875847471


----------



## Geo (Jan 27, 2014)

it may be hard to believe, but there is a large population of divers in this area. i have harvested mussels from area rivers and lakes for the shells. there always seems to be people wherever the money leads. try the diving communities as well.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

> Leading Change by Kotter might be a good read for you: http://www.amazon.de/Leading-Change-John-P-Kotter/dp/0875847471



...there is a preview on this link. I am pretty sure this book is a MUST HAVE for you.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 27, 2014)

Ralph,

You have the reach, the knowladge and the funds and you are looking for ideas how to promote something. 
Not knowing what's this about, how could anyone help? There are hundreds of places on the net and real life examples which you could draw some general ideas for a campaign.

I'm no marketing expert but i do know a thing or two from hand-on experience. If it gold related, i would probably not mind cross-promoting whatever it is with Gold-N-Scrap website and youtube channel.



Whatever it is, i wish you luck brother.


----------



## 4metals (Jan 27, 2014)

Commercial underwater mining on this scale?

http://www.keeneeng.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=4ID


or THIS scale?

https://www.keeneeng.com/nessie.html


I've owned the smaller one and I've seen a big Nessie in action.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are Tonka toys compared to this project. :mrgreen:


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

Did you have a look on Kotter's book? Those are the rules for any effective campaign. Kotter is one of the must have read for anyone who is studying in this field....I don't know your background, maybe there is nothing new for you, but if you don't know this stuff, - have a look! Especially about "establishing a sense of urgency" and about using all channels possible.

http://www.amazon.de/Leading-Change-John-P-Kotter/dp/0875847471#reader_0875847471

It easy to understand, easy to use,short and compact, it might be the Hoke of communicating and performing campaigns.

If you need understanding, when projects do fail on the long run and how to avoid it, then Ichak Adizes is a good read.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have always wanted to be a part of the dredging thing! It sounds pretty cool to me and I have the work ethic for it. I would like to help you out Ralph anyway I can. PM me if there is a task you would like to discuss. 

Tyler


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jan 27, 2014)

If the Nessie is small in comparison, maybe Leviathan would be a more appropriate name for the project! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

The name is for the Greek god Neptune! Funny though that the client had also in a way picked the same name with the selection of Neptune as his symbol. I will tell you that this whole design is based upon proven and established technologies developed for use by the oil and natural gas industry. The only thing new about it is the packaging of the system which is a first for what i plan to do with it. Their will be a proof of concept test and then final development which could take 2 years. During this time this story will develop as a real life story as it unfolds in front of a world wide audience. Now what i want to do is promote that to the audience in such a way as to cause the hunger solar speaks of above but to do so outside of the platform that first caused the hunger using social media as the main platform. One of my stop gaps is that with the first audience i can't just hold a sign up that says go to www.neptune.com or do that kind of promotion, i have rules, but! I can make it part of the real life story that's being told making it interesting. I've got ideas i guess i'm just looking for creativity. Making any sense? :roll:


----------



## Smack (Jan 27, 2014)

If your going to share this with someone your going to need a Non-Disclosure/Non-Circumvention agreement.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

I would also try to find "green" arguments. The project should at least be neutral to the environment, if not even benefitting the environment. Well, depends on the audience...but it could also help to avoid resistance. At all, you have to analyse every kind of resistance, which could occur grounded on people's conscious or unconscious fears and find the right arguments before confronting them.

Social techniques based on "fremtidsværksted" (danish word, could not find the english - Göran, can you translate the word?) are by the way often used in order to avoid resistance grounded on fears.


----------



## Geo (Jan 27, 2014)

using what i said earlier, here is an example of what i was getting at. http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=dixie+divers&FORM=VIRE2#view=detail&mid=42785A988FA56BB04EC742785A988FA56BB04EC7 
this show is basically mussel divers that have found an angle and got a show on discovery. i found pearls all the time and even though i have found a few nice ones, they are not as prized as the show lets on. these are just mussel divers that follows the buyer wherever he settles. yet they managed to get a show, not for the mussels that pay the bills but for what we call "slugs" (pearls).


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not bound by any disclosures. The only thing i'm bound by is that i told the client his identity would remain anonymous. The rest i want the world to know because that's what i'm trying to do. By the time anyone figures it out their already running 2nd place. The more dogs in the race the better for the lead dog.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

I would call the project *NIMUE* ....the ladyof the lake, who gave back Excalibur to King Arthur. Maybe the letters could match to words describing the project...M could be "maritime"


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting?

That's the kind of thing i knew but totally over looked.Thanks! What can i spell with:

N
E
P
T
U
N
E


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

> I've got ideas i guess i'm just looking for creativity. Making any sense?



I think I know exactly what you mean....even if we could not add anything useful, this process of reflecting and discussing may catalyse additional ideas and views from your own mind.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

> That's the kind of thing i knew but totally over looked.Thanks! What can i spell with:



only mind mapping:
*N**autic aided*
*E**nhanced*
*P**recious metal mining*
*T**echnically*
*U**nique*
*N**eutral to the* / *non invasive to the* / *nursing the*
*E**nvironment*


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 27, 2014)

Palladium,

Reality TV.

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Palladium,
> 
> Reality TV.
> 
> Dave



Yep


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

If you become a billionaire....remember the poor teacher, whose car is broken :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish money was the objective! I just enjoy the thrill of the chase and meeting new people. Moneys always great, but if you play around with something long enough there is usually a payday at the end somewhere. Or bankruptcy! :shock:


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2014)

And I enjoy helping when and where I can.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 28, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Social techniques based on "fremtidsværksted" (danish word, could not find the english - Göran, can you translate the word?) are by the way often used in order to avoid resistance grounded on fears.


Since fremtid = future værksted=workshop maybe "Future workshop" would be close, hard to do a straight translation on a name. I had to look up the concept and it's more like an open discussion club that starts with a problem and works towards a future solution, a citizen based think tank.

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 28, 2014)

@Göran

Ok, then we used a special form of this: Imagine it is 2020 and our organization has been developed with success - what exactly did succeed? - and what were the milestones we had to pass?

That way it isoften easier to discuss and perform organizational changes, which are loaded with controversity, fears and resistances.


----------

